

Show HN: Beeswithmachineguns, lets you use EC2 to DDOS yourself - jayzalowitz
https://github.com/newsapps/beeswithmachineguns

======
cgbystrom
There's also Locust, a Python powered load testing tool similar to this. It's
focused on simulating user behavior rather than hitting specific URLs. This
allows for much more true-to-life testing.

We used it to load test Battlelog (the online service for Battlefield 3) and
successfully simulated over 2 million concurrent users hitting the service
using EC2. See <http://locust.io> for more info. (Disclaimer: I'm one of the
authors)

------
chewxy
This was used in a AWS demo in re:invent or something like that I recall.

I also recall being extremely impressed (you know, the whole....
autoscaling!!!! thing) and thought it was an internal Amazon product.

------
nodesocket
I like to use <http://blitz.io> for load testing.

------
joe_hoyle
I have used this for load testing before, unfortunately the project is in need
of a maintainer, I don't know python, but from the github page:

"ATTENTION: This project has several open pull requests and is in need of a
maintainer! If you have experience with EC2, Python and load testing tools and
would be interested in taking it over, please open a ticket telling us why and
we’ll get back to you. Thanks!"

is anyone fancies it!

~~~
jayzalowitz
Seriously, if I were better at python I would do this, I know a few of you
could use the experience, go out there and help change the world you awesome
person you!

------
Aco-
beeswithmachineguns is my mainstay, but siege is also a really good tool

